# Dill: the most awesome bunny on the planet



## Pipp

Pipp is my bonded mate. We're like an old married couple, I love her so much. 

But Dill was my passion -- like atorrid affair on the side. I felt guilty, but as much as I loved (and still love) Pipp, Dill was my heart bunny. He was incredibly special in ways too hard to put into words. 

You had to be there.

I don't know anybody who knows me and the upwards of 20bunnies who have lived here -- from every single roommate to Georgethe homeless schizophrenic -- who didn't notice how specialDill was. (George found him so special, he took off with him). He was everybody's favourite. He even won over the neighbourhoodbunny haters. 

He was anything but sweet and cuddly -- he'd nip you if you didn't behave. He'd explode when held. He didn't understand why humans wore clothes and would try and dig or pull them off of you. He was the most opinionated bunny ever. Nobunny gave youthe bunny flick-off like Dill. But through all this he was unflaggingly cheerful.

And appreciative. He never forgot his roots. He was a house bunny before I knew him, but his guardian abandoned him -- which I find absolutely stunning. He spend a year or two years in a tiny, rustybare wire cage in a dark, unheated shed with no hay, no toys, not even a food dish to throw around -- just a metal feeding tray and a water bottle. 

When he came to my place, he was in seventh heaven, and he never took anything for granted. He never grew tired of thelong nose rubs -- I had planned on gettingmy new room mate to help me get a good video of the look of utter ecstasy on his face. Again, it's hard to describe. You had to be there. It's gutwrenching I didn't get the chance.

I was so jealous when Sherry bonded with him. I didn't like her much, but she came into her own with Dill's guidance. He wasn't her mate as much as she was his 'pet rabbit'. We always thought Dill was a midget ina bunny suit. 

I didn't take thesuit off of him last night, though. 

Dill would ALWAYS come when he was called, right away. If you called Sherry, he'd pay no mind -- unless he thought hecould grab something from her mouth-- so it wasn't the tone he responded to, it was the words. Others in building thought I was over-reacting when I panicked after calling him once or twice and not getting a response. "He's either sick or lost, trust me," Isaid. I found him deep in his 'I don't feel well' spot.

He never took pain and illness well. He'd look like he was dying when he had a gas attack. (He was an adventurous bunny, he'd eat things he shouldn't have). I think he willed himself to die when the pain or dizziness in his head that caused his oh-so-slight tilt lasted more than a few hours. I asked him to hang on, but no. he always made up his own mind.

I had envisioned his death many times in my head, probablypreparing for my worst nightmare. He looked like I thought he would when the end was close. I declined the offer to view his body. I had seen it too many times in my head. I wanted to remember him more full of life than any living creature I had ever known.

I loved my baby Dill.

I'm going to miss him so very very much. 

sas :sad:


----------



## Pipp




----------



## Pipp




----------



## BlueGiants

:sad:.... No words, Sas... they just won't come through the tears...


----------



## bunbunbinkie

Oh Sas. I am so so very sorry you lost your Dill baby. I couldn't help but start crying while reading your post. He was a special little guy, and it was obvious that he knew it. Those are beautiful pictures you have of him. I especially like the first one where Dill has his greens poking out of his mouth.

Binkie free, Dill buddy. You will know now how much you are loved.:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Haley

Oh No, I cant believe this. Im so so sorry, sas. :bigtears:

Dill was always one of my favorite bunnies right from the start. A lot of my desire to be more involved with rescue came from seeing those pictures of him in those nasty wire cages and then seeing him smiling in later pictures when he was brought to you. He knew how lucky he was. 

He was truly a special bunny. My favorite memories of him were the binkying in the box and another video you shared where he kept trying to eat your pants. He was such a character and I know (and Im sure he knew) how much you loved him.

I know its so sudden and heartbreaking, but I truly believe he's in a better place. I think he and Pernod are probably up there causing some major ruckus right about now.

Youre in my prayers, Sas. Words cant describe how sorry I am. Im here if you need a friend. 

Rest in Peace, sweet Dill. You will be _so_ missed :bunnyangel:


----------



## Michaela

I'm so sorry Sas, :hug: I don't know what else to say. :cry2

Binky free little man. :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm so sorry Sas... I don't know what to say, and if I did it wouldn't be able to help you, but Dill was such a beautiful, special bunny. I didn't know his story until now, and I'm sure he knew how lucky he was to be saved and live such a happy life with you. 

So much loss on here recently, it just doesn't seem right ....

I love the picture of him with hay sticking out of his mouth- gives him so much character...

Binky free little Dill, we will miss you...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## undergunfire

I am so sorry that you lost Dill. I didn't "know" him well, but I can't help but cry over his passing.

:rainbow:


----------



## bunnydude

Rest in peace, Dill. You will certainly be missed. :rainbow:ink iris:

This is quite possibly my favorite picture on the entire forum. I think it sums up everything that you just wrote:


----------



## Becca

I know sometimes words cannot describe how people feel but what you said about your baby was so unbeleivbly moving it bought tears to my eyes - it was obivous you loved him so very much.

I won't say LOVED I will say LOVE he is watching down on you from the RainBow bridge he understands how much he meant to you and realises how much you mean to him.



Best wishes - we are all here for you always :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Sometimes we are lucky enough that special animals come into our lives and they touch us like none other before. These animals sometimes have such a strong presence that you swear there is something human about them. That they understand and somehow speak to you, even if no one else understands. They become another part of you that time, distance and death can be truly gone. *



[align=center]





*We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.* 




[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, I'm so sorry Pipp. Binky free, darling boy! I stayed up until about 4:30 my time to keep an eye on your Infirmary thread and just felt sick over Dill.:bigtears: I'm so sorry, Pipp... I understand how you feel... When Tallulah died, my reaction was so intense that my boyfriend was freaked out and he later said he was worried that I love the bunnies more than him because he didn't know someone could love something as much as I loved her. I'm sorry the pet hospital wasn't able to recognize how bad off he was :X:X My vet told me Tallulah was doing better and sent her home, even though she was very, very clearly doing a lot worse. You did the absolute best you could for him though, don't regret taking him to the ER because you were just trying to make him better. Were you with him when he passed? Sorry for talking about my own problems so much here.

I know there's not anything that anyone can say to lessen the pain, but just let me know if there's anything I can do.

Also, those pictures of him are wonderful! That first one is so cute, he is most definitely smiling. Dill was such a special boy, now Pernod and Tallulah and Mr Smores and Lilly are playing with him in heaven, along with all the other little buns.


----------



## Maureen Las

Losing your "heart" bunny in less than 24 hrs is big time pain!!
I am so very sorry about this Pipp
If there is anything any of us can do to help you in any way shape or form please know that everyone loves you

and our hearts are with you:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Bo B Bunny

Bo's twin.... at least in personality.... I'm just sick. I can't believe he's gone, Sas... 

That picture at the top.... it's always been my favorite. I see it in my head sometimes when I see a cute little bunny eating a green.... 

He always looked like he was smiling with his eyes.... he was such a happy boy.

I'm so sorry, Sas. I can't imagine how heart-wrenching this must be for you.


----------



## MsBinky

I'm so very sorry for your loss Pipp. :rose:

Binky free :rainbow:


----------



## ChandieLee

I am so very sorry....



Chandra


----------



## naturestee

Dill really was the happiest bunny ever. Such a special little guy. I'm so sorry you lost him.

:hug:


----------



## missyscove

I'm so sorry, sas.

He will always be one of my favorite bunnies.

:hug:


----------



## kellyjade

Oh no! not Dill :tears2: I am so sorry, sas.:sad:

Rest in peace, Dill.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so very sorry.:sad:

ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Sas. :hug:

Remembering all the good times when Dill fluffs, digs, grooms, and munches on hay is a good memory. If any heart bunny that can tug at you so hard, then he deservedly earned his keep. He lived his happiest part of his life with you and goes to the Bridge knowing he is loved.

Binky free Dill. ink iris:


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow::brown-bunny


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I'm so sorry about your loss, Pipp. Dill was such a gorgeous bunny, and I can't believe he's gone. I've never heard much about him until now, but I know for sure he was a wonderful bunny. 

:hug:

:ripill 

Binky Free at :rainbow:Rainbow Bridge. :angel:

:nerves1Emily:hearts


----------



## seniorcats

I am deeply sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little Dill.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm so very sorry, sas. He was just beautiful. I can't believe you lost him. What a sad day.

Rest in peace, Dill:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

Your tribute to Dill brought tears to my eye's...i'm so sad that you lost your little boy...he was one very special and very lucky bunny....gosh i remember when you gave him a home....i was so happy for him to be outta that place and somewhere where he was going to be loved and cherished.

I'm just so sorry Sas.

Rest peacefully sweet Dill

~Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## love4bunnies

I am so sorry.I know what you must feel like.

I am so sorry for putting my post on today with my new bunnies i am getting but i didn`t read this first or i would have waited.

Please forgive me.:X


----------



## lilangelhotots

I'm so sorry for your loss. 







Binky free Dill, you were loved so much. :rainbow: :bunnyangel:


----------



## aurora369

My deepest condolences....

I will miss seeing him run out on the porch every time I come to visit. 

--Dawn


----------



## trailsend

Oh Sas, I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry about Dill.


----------



## LadyBug

i'm so sorry :bigtears:group hug-:group:

Binky free little guy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

our deepest sympathies. The hardest part for us was the utter feeling of helplesness. Our solace and yours is that our beloved bunnies are now beyond the pain they were suffering--and at least they were not alone. It is very hard saying goodbye, but with our bun, it was time. Loved the pictures and the memories you shared. Carry on. Larry and Nancy


----------



## Pipp

*lilangelhotots wrote: *


>



This is indeed the case, thanks for that. :tears2:

Dill was such a star.He was the 'company' bunny, running to greeteverybody at the door and pawing at their leg. I just sent a similar note to PixieStixxx, she works nearby and I was going to invite her over to meet the bunnies. I still will, but it won't be the same.

I'm having trouble being in the kitchenbecause I hearthe clickity-click of his feet on the floor -- it was distinctive -- but it's just the cats walking across a piece of coroplast. Somehow it makes a similar noise. Sherry notices it too, she really reacts to it, stretching way up high to look around, something I've never seen her do before.

Sherry is so lost without him. (I know how she feels). I considered giving her back to SARS,she is a foster, but she'sa bit of a toad of a bunny, doubt anybody else would take her.

So I guess I'mon the lookout fora mini-rex boy in desperate need of a home.I'm pretty sureDillwas one in a million, but at least another mini-rex might display a fewof the same traits.Always hate picky rescuers, but I thinkIreally need a mini-rex. 

Thanks all for your kind words and thoughts. 

sas :bawl:


----------



## Haley

I was just going to ask how Sherry was doing. Can you give her something so snuggle up to? She must be so lost without her boy as well.

I definitely understand you wanting another minirex, not that it would take his place at all, but it would remind you of him a little and thats something. We all have soft spots in our hearts for certain breeds (or at least I know I do) and I dont think thats anything to feel guilty about. 

Its been such a sad week losing Pernod and now Dill. They were both such amazing and special bunnies. My heart hurts for you and Jan.

:hug:Haley


----------



## Elf Mommy

Loving Heart Needed...






Bucky

No picture, but could look into Pork Chop, as well.



I know as soon as I lose Elf, I'll be on the hunt for somebunny to fill that aching hole. This is the first place I'll come to ask around, too.

Minda


----------



## Spring

Sas, it's hard to believe when something that's so much apart of your life disappears, it's so unreal. I hope with time your wounds heal a bit, and hopefully maybe another bunny will help heal your heart.

:hug1

I took a quick look at the SPCA's bunnies, and this girl caught my eyes.. She seems like a very sweet girl.

http://bcspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=63188&result=2


----------



## Pipp

Thanks all for the suggestions, although I don't think another mini-rex is in the cards after all.  I sent a note to George to let him know, and he offeredto bring over one of his boy 'babies.' Not the bunnies of my choice, they'reafuzzy lop/dutch mix, but they don't look like either.They're solid grey, up-earred bunnies,they're eightmonths old I think bynow. 

I don't know much about their personalities, George would never let me touch them or spend much time looking at them. He never let them out of their box much at all -- even less than the others. Which is why I have to take him. George is living in a park or a lot with10 unfixed bunnies stacked up in boxes, no run time. They get pellets and water. The two boyswere living together but had to be separated when they hit puberty, so now they're alone. That's no life for a bunny. 

Bucky would be my choice, he looks awesome, Mindy, definitelyDill-like I think. I looked into the rescue, he's a few thousand miles away, but there are direct flights. Pork Chop is a SARS bunny, they don't update their bunnies all that often, I'm sure the baby pic of my foster Jordan is still up there and he died months ago and he was over a year old. I did email Lisa from SARS to tell her about Dill -- she met him when he first arrived here -- but no response yet. 

Spring, she looks sweet (although 'sweet' wouldn't describe Dill so much), but Sherry would never tolerate another female I don't think. She's the most territorial bunny every to grace this warren. 

Thanks, I'll start a new thread when it's confirmed. 

I really need to put together all of Dill's photos and videos, too. :sigh:



sas :cry2


----------



## polly

I am so sorry Sas 

Binky free Dill


----------



## TinysMom

I haven't written anything on this thread yet because I was so stunned at how quickly you lost Dill. Wow. 

I just feel so empty of any words that will comfort - I mean - the hole in your life is probably so big right now. I loved the first few lines when you talked about your bond w/ Pipp and your "torrid" bond with Dill. I could understand it so well.

I guess I just want to say that - in time - you will heal - and you will recover from this loss. I'm sure Dill took part of your heart with him....but things will heal and you'll love again.

I think taking in another rabbit is such a good idea. I kept going back and forth about getting Zeus after losing Tiny....in the end....getting Zeus - even though he isn't my "heart bunny" ... did both me and him a world of good. So I think it is wonderful if you choose to do this.

You're in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Marietta

The only thing I can say is that I feel for you, I know how awful it is to lose a heart bunny. Dill was so special... I just pray that your heart will find her way to another very special bunny, who could, in time, fill the empty space that Dill leaves..

I'm so very much sorry, Sas, I think of you and send you my condolences.

RIP, little boy! 
Marietta:rainbow:


----------



## Alexah

I'm not good with words and I'm afraid that nothing I say will be of any comfort to you, but I wanted to make sure to say something.

Dill was a beautiful bunny. I'm sorry that I didn't know much about him and that I wasn't able to get to "know" him like so many other members here. But your initial post was gut-wrenching. It was obvious that you loved him so, so much and that he loved you as well. It was also obvious that he lived life to its fullest at ever moment - no matter the cards he was dealt. He was a special bunny and wormed his way into your heart - I'm so, so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace, Dill. I hope you're free from pain and are binkying and causing quite the stir over at The Bridge. Please send your mom some comfort and let her know you're okay.

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss ink iris:.


----------



## tonyshuman

I didn't know much of Dill other than that sweet picture with the parsley. I can tell just from that one picture that he was a sweet, happy bunny, and he loved his humans very much. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that he was truly unique and he appreciated your love for him. 

Binky free, sweet Dill. We will look at pictures of your sweet smiling face,and remember you fondly.:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Carolyn

I'm so very very sorry, Pipp. :sad:My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## BabyBailey

I know we don't know each other, but i wanted to say i'm sorry for your loss. Dill obviously meant the world to you and it brought tears to my eyes knowing that you had to go through so much pain. It wasn't a bunny, but i've lost a horse to a terrible disease that i loved very much, so, i kinda know how you feel. You will always have your memories and pictures. Dill knows you love him and he loves you. Goodluck finding a new buddy for sherry. 

Binky on Dill:rainbow:


----------



## BlueGiants

*Thinking of you Pipp...and Dill, gone way too fast. So much I want to say, but nothing I have to offer will heal the hole in your heart. *

*Any bunny that comes to live with you will be the luckiest bunny in the world. **Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and the buns.*


----------



## Snuggys Mom

:bigtears:

I didn't know until now. 

I'm so very sorry, Sas. 

Laura


----------



## jordiwes

Oh Pipp, I'm so sorry to hear about this.

I was so fortunate to have the pleasure of meeting that crazy little guy.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ellissian

Oh sas i'm so sorry i missed this. It does get easier, your heart will almost heal but you'll never forget. Heart bunnies always steal a piece of your heart. I never thought id recover from losing Milly but Hope helped me...a lot. Binky free sweet Dill


----------



## ZoohCorner

Argh.... I have been there, Pipp. Right there where the grief is so tight you think you will suffocate. Her name was Puzzle and you can read about here here, if you want to cry some more:
http://www.mybunny.org/info/puzzle_letter.htm I still cannot talk about her wiithout choking up and it's been over five years.

I am so sorry.

And now I am going to log off and finish crying...


----------



## Pipp

:bigtears:

_Please come back..._


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh sas, I know hon. Your last post teared me up because I know how it hurts. I know how you want them to come back, I really do. I kept saying in my thread how I just wanted her back many times. It does ease up gradually, but still leaves a hole in your heart forever. 

It will get better.:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Pipp wrote: *


> :bigtears:
> 
> _Please come back..._


Pipp - you have me in tears now....this is exactly how I feel about others.

You'll make it.....but we're here for you.


----------



## Pipp

I read Alex's tribute to Puzzle, her little rex girl, and I've been in tears all day. That line was her's, but it struck such a chord. 

I could go on for pages and pages... but it just makes it worse. It's almost paralysing... butIhave to concentrate on trying to help Scooter.

That really is my besttribute to Dill. 

:sad:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Pipp, I'm so sorry. I wish you weren't feeling all this pain right now... I'm a few weeks ahead of you in mourning, but I still miss my girl all the time and would do anything to have her back, so I know how you feel. It makes me so sad to think of how intense your pain is right now. I've been missing my bunny particularly badly tonight too... Feel free to send me a PM if it would help, a lot of other forum members have helped me and "listened" to very long PMs I've sent them. It helps me to type a lot, maybe the same would work for you?


----------



## ZoohCorner

Pipp wrote:


> I could go on for pages and pages... but it just makes it worse.Â  It's almost paralysing...Â  butÂ IÂ have to concentrate on trying to help Scooter.
> 
> That really is my bestÂ tribute to Dill.Â Â
> 
> :sad:



That's pretty much what kept me going, too. I very nearly closed the rescue when I lost Puzzle, but if it hadn't been for the rescue, I never would have had her. . .been able to give her the years she had. So for her, I had to keep going.

It's amazing the depth of feeling and love these fuzzy little monsters bring to our lives, isn't it?


----------



## Coco0457

*ZoohCorner wrote: *


> Pipp wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on for pages and pages... but it just makes it worse. It's almost paralysing... butIhave to concentrate on trying to help Scooter.
> 
> That really is my besttribute to Dill.
> 
> :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing the depth of feeling and love these fuzzy little monsters bring to our lives, isn't it?
Click to expand...


right on, ZoohCorner!!

my bonded mate:

COCO

ink iris:

...she will be furever in my broken heart...until we meet again...



your tribute to puzzle made me cry buckets too...it brings up some memories...


----------



## EileenH

I am so sorry...I have only been in the bunny world for one year, happened by accident. My heart breaks when I read these posts..and Sas, the last one...well, if we could just reach through the computer and hug you, well, we would.:hearts
You are in my thoughts, and I hope your pain eases. I wish there was something else I could say, to help you through this heartbreak.


----------



## m.e.

I can't tell you how heartbroken I am to return to RO to find another one of my favorite bunnies gone :tears2:

R.I.P. Dill :rainbow:You were a wonderful, wonderful boy.


----------

